# For Better Yields Just Add Sugar??



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have heard this said....I have even heard it said on here concerning our forages....mostly by newbies that come and go.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/for-better-yields-just-add-sugar-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They need to add that sugar to some milk and those crops is liable to explode like Jack and the bean stalk.....just saying


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> They need to add that sugar to some milk and those crops is liable to explode like Jack and the bean stalk.....just saying


I was kinda thinking that putting water and sugar with the corn isn't a bad idea...needs yeast too!!

73, Mark


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

So, I'm wondering what the thinking is behind the idea of adding sugar.

I can't see any nutrient or chemical benefits myself. But I can see better pollination because if, under exactly the right conditions and applied at the right time, the sugars might draw more insects like bees.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Ant explosion! We fight so much with carpenter ants here I'd hate to have sugar around too.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't know about applying sugar directly to the crop plants, but adding sugar to soil feeds microbes. The increased microbe population needs nitrogen. Perhaps the decreased availability of nitrogen to the plants works to increase stalk strength. Have also heard that sugar can be used to reduce nitrogen availability to tomato plants that have been over-fertilized with nitrogen and are flowering but not setting fruit. This again is the effect of sugar on increasing microbe population that needs nitrogen.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Seems like it'd cause an explosion of aphids or other bugs or mildew/other fungi that would do more harm than good...

But, then again, I've heard of weirder stuff...

Later! OL J R


----------

